# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Combien d'employs de Microsoft faut-il pour changer une ampoule ?

## Katleen Erna

*Combien d'employs de Microsoft faut-il pour changer une ampoule ? Les dveloppeurs de la firme ont de l'humour*

Sur le blog de Microsoft, un dveloppeur a post une entre plutt originale o, s'inspirant du message de l'un de ses collgues dcrivant le fonctionnement de l'entreprise, il expose la manire dont les quipes de Microsoft s'y prendraient thoriquement pour changer une ampoule, en parallle de leur processus de dveloppement interne.

Alors, combien d'employs de Microsoft faut-il pour changer une ampoule ?

- Un dveloppeur passera 5 minutes  implmenter ChangeLightBulbWindowHandleEx.
- Un program manager crira la spcification
- Un expert en localisation l'examinera 
- Un expert en matire d'utilisation l'examinera galement pour pallier  d'ventuels soucis d'accessibilit ou pratiques
- Au moins un dveloppeur, un testeur et un program manager se runiront pour rflchir aux problmes de scurit
- Un program manager ajoutera les recommandations de scurit  la spcification
- Un testeur prparera les tapes du test
- Un responsable du test programmera son passage
- Un tester rdigera les cas  tudier et il les ajoutera  l'automatisation nocturne
- Trois ou quatre testeurs participeront au processus et rechercheront les failles
- Un rdacteur technique ralisera la documentation
- Un rdacteur technique relira la documentation et la corrigera
- Un diteur approuvera la version finale de la documentation
- Un responsable de la documentation l'intgrera dans le corps de texte dj existant et mettra  jour l'index, etc.
- 25 traducteurs traduiront la documentation et les messages d'erreur dans tous les langages pris en charge par Windows
- Une quipe de responsables senior s'occupera de la coordination de toutes ces personnes, leur versera leurs salaires, et en rfrera au Vice-Prsident pour justifier les cots du projet

Source : Le blog de Microsoft

----------


## zandru

Et l'ampoule n'est toujours pas chang  ::mouarf::

----------


## Neko

Oui, enfin le but du billet est pour expliquer pourquoi il n'implmentait pas des trucs simples qui prennent que 5 lignes de code dans VBScript.  ::aie::

----------


## FaridM

Si il faut toutes ces personnes juste pour (un jour peut-tre) changer une ampoule, combien ils sont pour dvelopper leur OS??? ::aie::

----------


## cs_ntd

[TROLL]A peine un peu plus, c'est pour a que a marche si mal[/TROLL]

----------


## Droup

Le pire dans cette histoire, c'est que plus de la moiti de ces personnes existent aussi dans les autres entreprises.
Le simple fait de changer un non, ou remettre en place une plaque du faux plafond (Ayant boug avec un courant d'air), et il faut appeler une personne habilite  faire le boulot, qu'on pourrait faire en 30 sec.

Et je ne vous parle mme pas de demander d'acheter quelque chose.

----------


## deverdeb

Ils commencent par l'implmentation, avant de faire tudes et spcifications...
C'est pas bien a !  ::aie::

----------


## Floral

C'est un listing de personne pas l'ordre d'intervention

----------


## tsunamichups

On dirais le mode de fonctionnement de l'administration Franaise  ::D:

----------


## Marco46

Il manque la bonne rponse : Zro.

Ben oui, une ampoule grille c'est une fonctionnalit d'conomie d'nergie.  ::aie::

----------


## bubulemaster

> On dirais le mode de fonctionnement de l'administration Franaise


Vous n'avez pas travaill dans des grandes entreprises (sans lien avec l'tat), c'est parfois pire !  ::mrgreen:: 

Ca montre que plus il y a de monde, plus l'organisation est complexe mme pour une chose simple.
Est-ce justifi ou non, je ne sais pas. 

En tout cas, a montre une certaine capacit auto-critique et c'est plutt bien.

----------


## Thes32

Quand on pense que cela doit tre rfait  chaque bug !

----------


## Hellwing

> Vous n'avez pas travaill dans des grandes entreprises (sans lien avec l'tat), c'est parfois pire ! 
> 
> Ca montre que plus il y a de monde, plus l'organisation est complexe mme pour une chose simple.
> Est-ce justifi ou non, je ne sais pas.


Je pense surtout que dans les grandes entreprises il y a un seul processus  respecter  chaque fois, plutt qu'un par projet, et tous les projets sans exception y passent, les gros comme les petits.

Donc en terme d'organisation ce n'est pas si dconnant que a. Aprs reste  savoir si c'est toujours justifi...

----------


## thelvin

Si on raisonne en termes de rsultat final, a n'a pas franchement l'air justifi :

 force, j'imagine, de devoir passer l'analyse de tant de gens chacun y apportant sa petite pierre et n'osant pas trop contester l'intervention de ses collgues parce qu'ils savent certainement ce qu'ils font...

On se retrouve donc avec des trucs bien plus compliqus que ce qui aurait t fait autrement, bien moins universel que ce qui aurait t fait autrement, et bien plus bugg que ce qui aurait t fait autrement.
L'ide de dpart ayant t, je le rappelle, de pas impacter le monde entier avec une solution mal fichue parce qu'on se serait lanc tte baisse l-dedans. Super russite.

----------


## wiztricks

Salut,




> Ca montre que plus il y a de monde, plus l'organisation est complexe mme pour une chose simple.
> Est-ce justifi ou non, je ne sais pas.


Plus le projet est "complexe", plus il sera coteux et risqu.... 
Et le mener  bien dans des dlais raisonnable rendra ncessaire de faire bosser nombre de personnes ensemble i.e. organiser leurs activits, formation, remplacement,...

Faire voler un 747 de Paris  New-York sans frt ni passagers sera probablement aussi coteux et compliqu que s'il tait plein. 

L ou les choses peuvent devenir "discutables", c'est lorsqu'on ne sait plus raliser de petits projets i.e. les cots de structure, d'organisation sont tels que le projet qui coterait moins de NN K n'a plus aucun intrt et possibilits d'tre ralis "simplement".

C'est juste un problme de "cot de structure" inadapt  la mission.
La solution est de pouvoir mettre en place des chemins de traitements "adapts". Mais c'est souvent plus facile  dire qu' faire.

- W

----------


## captainKirk

Moi je dirais AUCUN : c'est un problme hardware, Microsoft le fera sous-traiter  ::mouarf::

----------


## Kikuts

MDR Marco46  ::D: 

Ba aprs ils disent a, mais moi quand j'ai rapport un bug sur le site silverlight.net, il a t corrig l'aprs midi mme ! Donc soit les employs sont ultra disponibles et n'ont rien  foutre, soit ils adaptent les processus aux projets  :;):

----------


## wiztricks

> Ba aprs ils disent a, mais moi quand j'ai rapport un bug sur le site silverlight.net, il a t corrig l'aprs midi mme ! Donc soit les employs sont ultra disponibles et n'ont rien  foutre, soit ils adaptent les processus aux projets


L'avantage de travailler sur des produits  grande diffusion, c'est que vous n'tes probablement pas le seul client  vous plaindre, ou que le lourd processus de revue du code ou des plans de tests qui vise  s'amliorer dans le temps  dcouvert la chose. 

Dans les deux cas, vous aurez une mcanique d'allocation des ressources pour dfinir l'ordre de traitement des "bugs": la criticit, le chiffre d'affaire ralis avec le client, les projets en cours, la complexit du code  r-crire, les volutions prvues, ...

Une fois que la correction aura t construite, valide et teste elle ne sera pas ncessairement diffuse  l'ensemble des clients. Seulement  ceux qui posent de rels soucis, les autres devant se contenter d'un "merci de nous avoir rapport ce problme, il sera corrig avec le prochain service pack".

Ce type d'organisation corrige des bugs tous les jours et produit de nouvelles versions en intgration continue. Ces nouvelles versions ne sont gnralement pas rendue "publiques" au fil de l'eau mais en fonction de la criticit des corrections ou de la proportion de clients impacts.
- W

----------


## ram-0000

Moi aussi, je dirai "Aucune personne". Le noir devient tout simplement la couleur de rfrence.

----------


## Auteur

> Moi aussi, je dirai "Aucune personne". Le noir devient tout simplement la couleur de rfrence.


Le noir n'est pas une couleur, c'est une absence de lumire  ::aie::

----------


## zandru

> Le noir n'est pas une couleur, c'est une absence de lumire


Pour rsumer chez microsoft, il n'y a pas de lumire ni d'ides lumineuses  ::mrgreen::

----------


## captainKirk

> Pour rsumer chez microsoft, il n'y a pas de lumire ni d'ides lumineuses


C'est pas gentil ca, et puis surtout c'est faux. Pour preuve trs rcemment Microsoft a invent le support pour piles qui permet de mettre les piles dans n'importe quel sens. Plus besoin de se soucier du + et du -. C'est une ide toute bte mais il fallait y penser ! 

Et puis ils ont quand mme inventer le systme d'exploitation leader du march depuis quoi 15, 20 ans ? Autant que je sache personne n'a fait mieux jusqu' prsent, linux qui devait le supplanter n'a toujours pas dcoll, au contraire il se fragmente en une multitudes de distributions, on s'y perd !

----------


## Auteur

> Autant que je sache personne n'a fait mieux jusqu' prsent, linux qui devait le supplanter n'a toujours pas dcoll, au contraire il se fragmente en une multitudes de distributions, on s'y perd !


arf... ::?: 

 les linuxiens ne savent pas changer une ampoule ?  ::dehors::

----------


## zandru

> C'est pas gentil ca, et puis surtout c'est faux. Pour preuve trs rcemment Microsoft a invent le support pour piles qui permet de mettre les piles dans n'importe quel sens. Plus besoin de se soucier du + et du -. C'est une ide toute bte mais il fallait y penser ! 
> 
> Et puis ils ont quand mme inventer le systme d'exploitation leader du march depuis quoi 15, 20 ans ? Autant que je sache personne n'a fait mieux jusqu' prsent, linux qui devait le supplanter n'a toujours pas dcoll, au contraire il se fragmente en une multitudes de distributions, on s'y perd !


C'tait une boutade, on est dans la rubrique humour  ::zoubi:: 
De plus je suis plus ou moins d'accord avec toi... :;):

----------


## captainKirk

> C'tait une boutade, on est dans la rubrique humour 
> De plus je suis plus ou moins d'accord avec toi...


Dsol de m'tre un peu enflamm, je trouve que c'est un peu trop facile de taper sur Microsoft ^^

----------


## j.peg

> C'est pas gentil ca, et puis surtout c'est faux. Pour preuve trs rcemment Microsoft a invent le support pour piles qui permet de mettre les piles dans n'importe quel sens. Plus besoin de se soucier du + et du -. C'est une ide toute bte mais il fallait y penser ! 
> 
> Et puis ils ont quand mme inventer le systme d'exploitation leader du march depuis quoi 15, 20 ans ? Autant que je sache personne n'a fait mieux jusqu' prsent, linux qui devait le supplanter n'a toujours pas dcoll, au contraire il se fragmente en une multitudes de distributions, on s'y perd !


oouais ...c'est quand mme le PIRE systme d'exploitation qui ai jamais t invent....
puis, on pourrait parler du niveau d'inventivit qu'il y avait, mais bon, on est dans la rubrique humour, et a ne serait pas drle...

----------


## captainKirk

> oouais ...c'est quand mme le PIRE systme d'exploitation qui ai jamais t invent....
> puis, on pourrait parler du niveau d'inventivit qu'il y avait, mais bon, on est dans la rubrique humour, et a ne serait pas drle...


Si l'OS de Microsoft est tellement affreux comment se fait-il qu'autant de particuliers et d'entreprises l'ont adopt ? On ne les a quand mme pas forcs ! 

Je suis dsol, j'ai essay de me mettre  Linux, j'ai vraiment fait des efforts, mais passer des heures  tout configurer pour finalement avoir un systme qui marche  moiti, non merci ! Car avec Linux on peut tre sr d'une chose : parmi tous les priphriques installs, il y en aura forcment un qui ne sera pas reconnu. Dans mon cas c'tait la carte son, un OS sans son, vraiment gnial, surtout pour les jeux. Et parlons-en des jeux : t'as intrt d'avoir un PC de dernire gnration si tu veux pouvoir faire tourner la machine virtuelle qui te permettra d'avoir Windows sous Linux pour pouvoir jouer...

----------


## j.peg

> Si l'OS de Microsoft est tellement affreux comment se fait-il qu'autant de particuliers et d'entreprises l'ont adopt ? On ne les a quand mme pas forcs !


Alors,  l'poque ou Minimou a sorti son premier OS,qui s'appelait MS DOS, o pour copier un fichier depuis une disquette vers le disque dur il fallait taper "copy a:\truc\bidule\fichier.xxx c:\machin\chose\*.*" (ce qui tait tout ce qu'il y a de plus user-friendly pour les nophites), il y avait un autre systme qui s'appelait MAC OS , o, pour faire la mme chose, on utilisait une souris (apparue avec Windows chez MS, plusieurs annes aprs) pour faire glisser le fichier dans des fentres...
Pourquoi tant d'entreprises et de particuliers ont adopt MS ? c'est la supriorit du marketing sur la technique .....mais perso je peux dire qu'ayant eu mon premier PC en entreprise, j' y ai t forc, effectivement. 




> Je suis dsol, j'ai essay de me mettre  XXX, j'ai vraiment fait des efforts, mais passer des heures  tout configurer pour finalement avoir un systme qui marche  moiti, non merci ! Car avec XXX on peut tre sr d'une chose : parmi tous les priphriques installs, il y en aura forcment un qui ne sera pas reconnu. Dans mon cas c'tait la carte son, un OS sans son, vraiment gnial, surtout pour les jeux. Et parlons-en des jeux : t'as intrt d'avoir un PC de dernire gnration si tu veux pouvoir .... jouer...


Hi, Hi: c'est typique ce qu'on disait de Minimou au dbut de WinDaube !

Ct technique, regarde juste la gestion mmoire de Windows et tu comprendras: mme pas fichu d'appliquer les algorithmes de "ramasse miettes" qu'on apprenait en premire anne d'info ...

----------


## Lyche

Tain, mme en section humour vous partez en troll.. faut le faire quand mme, dtendez vous, desserez les sphyncter et rigolez..

----------


## Jidefix

> Tain, mme en section humour vous partez en troll.. faut le faire quand mme, dtendez vous, desserez les sphyncter et rigolez..


On a runi des adeptes de Linux, des adeptes de Mac OS, et des adeptes de Microsoft dans un sujet qui tourne vaguement autour d'un des trois acteurs.
Toutes les conditions sont donc runies pour un bon petit dbat  la con  :;):  (pendant que Kathleen rigole sournoisement dans un coin en regardant l'tendue des dgats)  ::D:

----------


## captainKirk

Comme le troll est sournois  ::):  Tuons-le vite, car c'est vident qu'on ne mettra jamais tout le monde d'accord !

----------


## shadowmoon

> Comme le troll est sournois  Tuons-le vite


Oui surtout qu'il a le potentiel pour  voluer en "Balrog" (si ma mmoire est bonne), comme une certaine lection de miss dvp.com

----------


## GAEREL

Pour moi : Zro !

Microsoft dclarera que l'obscurit est le nouveau standard...

----------


## OWickerman

> arf...
> 
>  les linuxiens ne savent pas changer une ampoule ?


Quand ils proposent de le faire Linus Torvalds les insulte :p

----------


## FaridM

> Quand ils proposent de le faire Linus Torvalds les insulte :p


Ah bon?  :8O: 




> Je pense que cest bien un patch qui mne  une vritable amlioration. Bon travail. Le Group scheduling passe ainsi du statut dutile pour certaines charges serveur  celui de killer feature , applaudit Linus Torvalds.


A voir ici : Mise  jour du noyau Linux

----------


## PatStan17

Je ne crois pas que programmer un OS qui supporte une infinit de matriel et de logiciels soit une chose simple , cela prsente de multiples aspects que je suis sur nous n'imaginons mme pas ...donc c'est normal que l'organisation  mettre en face soit tentaculaire ...

----------


## Glutinus

> Le pire dans cette histoire, c'est que plus de la moiti de ces personnes existent aussi dans les autres entreprises.
> Le simple fait de changer un non, ou remettre en place une plaque du faux plafond (Ayant boug avec un courant d'air), et il faut appeler une personne habilite  faire le boulot, qu'on pourrait faire en 30 sec.


Comme dirait le dernier item, il faut bien justifier des cots.
Petite anecdote : mon chef de projet assis en face de moi (son bureau coll au mien) avait dmnag, et j'ai boug car j'tais  l'entre de l'open-space  ::aie::  mon UC tant sur mon bureau, j'ai juste eu  le pousser, ainsi que mon clavier, mon cran et ma souris sans oublier de faire le tour de 180

Un gars de l'quipe logistique repasse quelques jours aprs pour me demander si j'tais bien [nom de mon chef], je lui rponds que non, il est surpris parce qu'on a dit qu'on doit le dmnager, je lui rponds qu'il a dj dmnag et que j'ai pris sa place. L il rle parce que c'est pas bien, son fichier va tre mis en l'air etc. Il me sort ensuite une feuille avec le plan de l'open-space et me dit que c'est ncessaire qu'il sache qui est o, ainsi que chaque matos qui est code-barr..

Je note l'ironie de la situation sur le fait que mon chef avait dj dmnag, et que donc personne dans l'quipe logistique tait au courant...

Mon chef m'explique aprs que l'quipe logistique est factur interne au dmnagement et qu'en dplaant moi-mme mon cran, mon clavier, ma souris, mon tlphone et mon UC, j'avais vit une facturation de notre quipe vers l'quipe logistique  ::ptdr:: 

Plus tard durant l'anne chaque fois qu'on a un problme, un gars de l'quipe logistique et demande  l'entre de l'open-space o est Mr. X ou Mlle Y ce qui prouve que leur plan ne sert  rien ou n'est jamais  jour...

----------

